# D1 ER34 Skyline Gofaster



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Yesterday we did our first down payment on the privatly owned Skyline from Ken Nomura. The car has the same spec as the D1 car from Blitz.

I'm very happy  The car should be here around june.



The car was used as a promotional car for the D1 Street Legal Compentition and was also featured in JDM Option volume 17. There will be a few changes made to the car.

We will put the same spoiler on the car as the D1 car has and we will also change the seats for carbon ones. The car already features the 2006 striping from Blitz.

The car will be imported directly to Holland where it will be registered. It will also be made street legal and so the car can be road registered.

Here are the specs:

Engine:
•	RB25DET 2500cc Engine
•	BLITZ K27-3667MOJ Turbo Kit
•	BLITZ Turbo Exhaust Manifold (Stainless)
•	BLITZ Waste Gate
•	BLITZ LM Intercooler (V-spec)
•	BLITZ Oil Cooler Kit
•	BLITZ Racing Radiator LM
•	BLITZ Cooling Performer
•	BLITZ RadiatorHose
•	BLITZ Racing Radiator Cap
•	BLITZ Sus Power Air Cleaner (Core-Type)
•	BLITZ Racing Spark Plugs Iridium-Spec77
•	BLITZ 444cc Injector
•	Fuel Regulator
•	BLITZ Engine Computer
•	BLITZ One-Off Front Pipe
•	BLITZ NUR SPEC Exhaust Pipe
•	NISMO Engine Mount
•	URAS Engine Dumper

Performance is 450ps

Transmission:
•	ORC D1Spec Twin Clutch
•	ORC Lightweight Flywheel
•	URAS Imoyokan Mission Mount
•	Nismo GT L.S.D. pro

Suspension:
•	Biot Dumper F:8K R:6k+3k
•	NISMO Front/Rear Arms
•	URAS Super Pineapple Traction Mount
•	URAS Pillar Tension Rods
•	URAS Super Reinforced Tie Rods
•	URAS Chibi-no-wa
•	Adjustbable Reinforced Stabilizer

Wheels and tires:
BLITZ Techno Speed Wheels Z2
•	Front: 18in 95+15H
•	Rear: 18in 105+28H
•	Front: Dunlop Direzza Sport Z1 245/40/18,
•	Rear: Dunlop Direzza Sport DZ101 275/35/18

Exterior:
•	URAS D1 Spec II Front Bumper Spoiler
•	URAS D1 Spec II Side Step
•	URAS D1 Spec II Rear Bumper Spoiler
•	URAS D1 Spec Wide Fender KIT
•	Top Secret Carbon Bonnet

Interior:
•	Normal Seats 
•	Key’s Steering Wheel
•	Blitz SBC-iD
•	BLITZ Power Meter-iD
•	BLITZ R-vit Type II
•	Sun Roof
•	Indash TV

For more information please contact [email protected]


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Whaaaaat....... is it coming to the Netherlands????

Man, I thought I couldn't get any happier..... 

Congrats on the buy!!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanx

And yes it will be driven on the dutch roads


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

The Dutch roads will be graced.

Thats a nice looking 34 mate:smokin:


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

you lucky git


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thought the D1 car was fully stripped out with roll cage? Is that an SL car?

Saw the new one being built at Blitz. They've gone for a cool metallic green interior and engine comparment....looking sweet as ever!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Speechless! ... ... ... Max Congratulations!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats on getting a real nice car there!!



DCD said:


> Thought the D1 car was fully stripped out with roll cage? Is that an SL car?
> 
> Saw the new one being built at Blitz. They've gone for a cool metallic green interior and engine comparment....looking sweet as ever!


Dino, i saw 1 of Ken's cars last year at JAE (in the run up to the 02 Oct D1 @ Silverstone) on the Sumo Stand. That car was stripped out, caged AND already had a lovely metallic green interior, i could easily make it out with no passenger seats in there and the nice sunshine


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

DCD said:


> Thought the D1 car was fully stripped out with roll cage? Is that an SL car?
> 
> Saw the new one being built at Blitz. They've gone for a cool metallic green interior and engine comparment....looking sweet as ever!


The real D1 car is indeed fully stripped and fitted with a rollcage. The car we bought is a streetlegal car that was personaly owned by Ken Nomura. The new car of Ken Nomura even has a RB26 engine 

 



But this car has the same spec as the D1 car, only the interior is standard. But we will change that when it arrives in Holland.


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> The real D1 car is indeed fully stripped and fitted with a rollcage. The car we bought is a streetlegal car that was personaly owned by Ken Nomura. The new car of Ken Nomura even has a RB26 engine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the real D1 car has a RB25DET with RB26 throttle bodies and plenum.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

RB211 said:


> I think the real D1 car has a RB25DET with RB26 throttle bodies and plenum.


Look at the first screen it says 2627cc. The RB26 engine is new for the 2006 season.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

does look like an RB25, its probably been bored out to 2627cc... the oil crossover pipe is at the front, and on an rb26 its at the back


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

congrats mate 

would you you consider bringing it along to show off at any of the D1GB date this yr  

All the drift fans in the UK would love the chance to have a good look round the car 

cheers

Lex


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> congrats mate
> 
> would you you consider bringing it along to show off at any of the D1GB date this yr
> 
> ...


THX,

The car will be here around june so for more information please contact us at [email protected]


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> Look at the first screen it says 2627cc. The RB26 engine is new for the 2006 season.


It says OxO on the side of buses, but they don't sell it!


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

NICE Dude very Frikkin nice


----------



## CorollaRWD (Nov 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> does look like an RB25, its probably been bored out to 2627cc... the oil crossover pipe is at the front, and on an rb26 its at the back



Think its a RB28 now? RB25 head with RB26 throttle and bored block, saw it said that in one of the newer drift vids


----------



## TOP SECRET (Apr 19, 2005)

VERY NICE DUDE!!

But you won't have phun at hollands 120km/h limit 

Let me know if you'll come to test it on german roads. Can we adore it at European Tuning Show/Amsterdam? Saw you other skylines there, as far as I can remember with JDM-Per4mance togehter, right?


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

beautiful! 


mag ik eens meerijden


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

TOP SECRET said:


> VERY NICE DUDE!!
> 
> But you won't have phun at hollands 120km/h limit
> 
> Let me know if you'll come to test it on german roads. Can we adore it at European Tuning Show/Amsterdam? Saw you other skylines there, as far as I can remember with JDM-Per4mance togehter, right?


Thx, and yes those where UK based Skylines from Japsalon. There where invited by us to come to the show.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Finally some good news from Japan, The cars have arrived where they should be. So i am very happy now, more pictures should arrive next friday. And hopefully the transport will be arranged very soon.


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

great news mate hope everything goes well:smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

More pictures


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

is the powervehicles by any chance?

great looking car aswell mate


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> is the powervehicles by any chance?
> 
> great looking car aswell mate


Yes the car will be imported through Powervehicles


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*,*

keep this car running and checked eugene , before you u start drifting on round abouts


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

greek r34 said:


> keep this car running and checked eugene , before you u start drifting on round abouts


I'm not Eugene,

I'm working together with Eugene in buying the car and getting it promoted. And the car will not be drifted on roundabouts only on proffesional circuits.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

a ok, so who are you mate?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

greek r34 said:


> a ok, so who are you mate?


I'm Jeroen i spoke to you in Amsterdam (Explosive car tuning show) when you came with the R34, The three (you came with wenston?) of us walked around the veilside R34 and talked about it.

grtz


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

Just let me know when i can have a drive


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The car has finally arrived and i took it for a spin today. It is real yoy to drive and i still have a big grin on my face.


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

GIT 

think we might be over soon so will have to catch up then mate


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

tonysmiff said:


> GIT
> 
> think we might be over soon so will have to catch up then mate


that would be very nice :clap:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

are you going to zandvoort before 7th august? please do lol i want to feel it!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

bkvj said:


> are you going to zandvoort before 7th august? please do lol i want to feel it!


That would be a no, sorry


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

damned

congrats on the car again


----------



## gtrkid (Aug 4, 2006)

Congratulations!Very nice!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

We made some new pictures yesterday. Not much has changed except for a few stickers


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

*NICE*!! 


White coloured cars are not my favourites, but this one does look so good with that sticker kit.


----------



## jackadoodledo (Feb 10, 2003)

is the engine spec that you listed, all of the mods to the block?
is it all standard internals?

si


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

jackadoodledo said:


> is the engine spec that you listed, all of the mods to the block?
> is it all standard internals?
> 
> si


No internals have al been changed to my knowledge.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stunning mate :thumbsup: 

James.


----------



## jackadoodledo (Feb 10, 2003)

Pharoahe said:


> No internals have al been changed to my knowledge.


excellent, that's my shopping list for my RB then 

is the car coming out on track? or to a drift event in the UK next year?

si


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

jackadoodledo said:


> excellent, that's my shopping list for my RB then
> 
> is the car coming out on track? or to a drift event in the UK next year?
> 
> si


We are al over Continental Europe, but nobody from the UK contacted us to do show. I hope that will change next year.


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> We are al over Continental Europe, but nobody from the UK contacted us to do show. I hope that will change next year.


The weather is crap here, lets stick to Athens!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Gazmo1 said:


> The weather is crap here, lets stick to Athens!


:chuckle:


----------



## issking (Aug 10, 2005)

Think somebody has been having a test run in your car!!!
blitz skyline crash - Google Video

Nice looking car!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

no, there are four D1 SL blitz ER34's around. there are also a few i think of the 'original' D1 skyline about, this is the original if im not mistaken.

all BS a side, nice video!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Abe crasht the 2005 D1SL car :flame:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

ouch:bawling:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

My car at the Italian Car Show in Bologna, the car is driven by Paul Vlasblom


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

A few pictures of the Show in Bologna


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Absolutly stunning pics again . . .:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 
Pharoahe whats the Ferraris all about?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

We did a show for 20 minutes, after that the FIA GT cars did a demo. The entire day was filled with demo's from different racing classes.


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

ha wikid pictures, heard julian on about that:bowdown1:


----------



## CustomImportArt (Jan 25, 2006)

Bobbejaan said:


> NICE Dude very Frikkin nice


3 in the country ;-) !!!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

cool pics jeroen.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is a new picture of yesterday, where we were invited at a local drift event.

We lowered the front and did some things under the hood.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome pics, simply awesome.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Awesome pics, simply awesome.


Thanks,

The last picture was made with my phone


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here are some picture of the car from last weekend when the car was in Sweden for a demo


  

And another special car that I wanted to share


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

wow!!! Amuse S2K !!!! very impressive!!!!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Very, very nice! Thanks... :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Pharoae,

What will be the next occasion for me to see your fantastic car(s) in real life?

I missed the Japanese Car day on the circuit in Assen unfortunately.

Would love to test my new cameralense with your skyline.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome pics as usual dude


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Snowgasm said:


> Hey Pharoae,
> 
> What will be the next occasion for me to see your fantastic car(s) in real life?
> 
> ...


We will be at the next Time Attack event on the circuit of Zandvoort. That will be on the 3rd of June.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> We will be at the next Time Attack event on the circuit of Zandvoort. That will be on the 3rd of June.


I'd like people reading this thread to understand that the Dutch Time Attack event (the first one, not the next as insinuated) has absolutely nothing to do with the Time Attack Series that has been going on here in the UK since 2005, it is a blatant rip off of what we have been working hard to achieve and in no way is it connected to us.

We are presently working to try and ensure the good name of our Time Attack Series is protected and not used by others who look solely only to profit from other peoples hard work and/or run events in a non professional or potentialy unsafe manner.

Glen


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

hi there glen welkom do the dutch ripp off gang . any way dont put any time to this organizer bullshit compangy .theye have platinum card at rippoff.com . steal ideas from allover the world . do your thing in the uk. and dont worry about europe . its a 1time show as all there ripp off ideas . vdb promotions my ..s


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> We will be at the next Time Attack event on the circuit of Zandvoort. That will be on the 3rd of June.


Nice.... I'll be there!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

TOKYO said:


> I'd like people reading this thread to understand that the Dutch Time Attack event (the first one, not the next as insinuated) has absolutely nothing to do with the Time Attack Series that has been going on here in the UK since 2005, it is a blatant rip off of what we have been working hard to achieve and in no way is it connected to us.
> 
> We are presently working to try and ensure the good name of our Time Attack Series is protected and not used by others who look solely only to profit from other peoples hard work and/or run events in a non professional or potentialy unsafe manner.
> 
> Glen


The event is organized by TE2 automotive events. They own Automaxx that has a monopoly position on the Dutch market regarding car events. They take over all other events that has a good reputation in the scene.

I will email you regarding this situation Glen.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> The event is organized by TE2 automotive events. They own Automaxx that has a monopoly position on the Dutch market regarding car events. They take over all other events that has a good reputation in the scene.
> 
> I will email you regarding this situation Glen.


Cheers Eugene. I was speaking with some guys from Autovisie, 402 etc., at the weekend and was being more than helpful as the approach by them seemed professional and respectful, time will tell I suppose but I really do hate it when people blatantly rip off other peoples hard work/formats/ideas without even the decency to pick up the telephone or send an email, so until I actually hear from them I am assuming (as their website has been updated with information I gave them) they came just to steal. I'm not here to take everything Time Attack but share knowledge out to produce something great jointly as we are doing with the guys in America and Japan. We work very well with the American and Japanese Time Attack guys and have a great respect and working relationship.

I mean how easy would it be for others to discuss with us using our logo, structure and knowledge to produce something equally as good in their respective country(ies)!!!! All they are going to produce is a watered down bu115hit version as is usual with these type of people.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

TOKYO said:


> Cheers Eugene. I was speaking with some guys from Autovisie, 402 etc., at the weekend and was being more than helpful as the approach by them seemed professional and respectful, time will tell I suppose but I really do hate it when people blatantly rip off other peoples hard work/formats/ideas without even the decency to pick up the telephone or send an email, so until I actually hear from them I am assuming (as their website has been updated with information I gave them) they came just to steal. I'm not here to take everything Time Attack but share knowledge out to produce something great jointly as we are doing with the guys in America and Japan. We work very well with the American and Japanese Time Attack guys and have a great respect and working relationship.
> 
> I mean how easy would it be for others to discuss with us using our logo, structure and knowledge to produce something equally as good in their respective country(ies)!!!! All they are going to produce is a watered down bu115hit version as is usual with these type of people.


I'm Jeroen not Eugene, he is not a member of this forum. You have mail


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> I'm Jeroen not Eugene, he is not a member of this forum. You have mail


And he's your partner  , got it thanks.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I only recently realised that Pharoahe isnt Eugene as well !!! lol

I cant believe that Ronald VDB is still messing about like this - for a guy with the biggest market he loves to play like a pikey at his first carava festival !!!

J.


----------

